# Top 10 Songs for Plants and Gardens to Thrive On. Music is Proven to help plants Grow



## OldGrowth420 (Feb 27, 2011)

*
*
*Classical music ranges from operas and symphonies to concertos and chamber music. Based on findings from a Weber State University master thesis an experiment was conducted on plants and different types of music. *

Each was placed in six chambers. The plants that received specific classical music from the Baroque period with adagio tempos, music that is played slowly, preferred this overwhelmingly by wrapping their branches around the music speakers. Indian Sitar music also had the same exact effect too. With that in mind its obvious classical music is the choice of music for plants and gardens. Also, adagio movements of baroque music and Indian Sitar are the very best of these music genres. Here now are ten songs, or classical music and Indian Sitar musical works that are recommended for your plants and gardens to thrive like never before. 

10.) The Four Seasons: Summer mvt 2, Adagio - Vivaldi 

This is without question the most popular piece of Baroque music ever composed. It comprises of four violin concertos, which is a violin orchestral ensemble. Each of the concertos depicts one of each of the four seasons. The Summer concerto in its second movement, a division or chapter in a musical piece, is entirely in adagio. The Baroque music period lasted from 1600 to 1760. The Four Seasons by Antonio Vivaldi is his most famous work. 

9.) Adagio / Grave, from Symphony a Cinque in A Major, Op. 2/3 - Albinoni

Incidentally, all of the musical pieces listed are instrumentals. That is the preferred choice of music, in addition to the genre of classical music based on scientific studies. Tomaso Albinoni was a composer known better for his operas during the Baroque music period, but this is one of his famous works featuring an adagio. At Baroquecds.com there is a CD simply titled "Adagio." On its cover you will see beautiful plants and blooms that are thriving. It features baroque music with adagios or other slow tempos that are tailor-made for plants and gardens. 

8.) Sinfonia from Cantata 156 - J.S. Bach

You've no doubt heard of certain composers of classical music such as Mozart, Beethoven, Tchaikovsky, and Bach. Johann Sebastian Bach is the most famous composer of all from the Baroque music period. When the words baroque music is uttered the name Bach instantly comes to mind for classical music aficionados. A sinfonia is a instrumental prelude to an opera, suite, or cantata, which is a vocal composition. However, this is an introduction music piece that is an adagio and featured on the "Adagio" CD at Baroquecds.com.

7.) Master of the Indian Sitar - Rash Behari Datta 
Now we switch gears musically for the Indian Sitar music that is recommend to play for plants and gardens. If you want a variety of music this would be an excellent choice. More than likely you have heard of this famous piece of classical Indian music featuring the sitar that is a plucked stringed instrument similar to a guitar. The only difference beside its sound is the long extended neck and rounded gourd-like chamber. The first time the sitar was introduced in Western popular music was by The Beatles. "Norwegian Wood" was an album track off the Rubber Soul album from 1965. This CD by Rash Behari Datta features two tracks called ragas. These are melodic modes that are a combination of beautiful tones. Indian Sitar music has very unique sound altogether. You may feel like you've been transported to India. 

6.) Adagio for Oboe, Cello, Organ & Strings - Zipoli

Domenico Zipoli was an Italian Baroque composer best known for his work exclusively for Jesuit musician missionaries. Zipoli later decided to become a Jesuit too. Here is an adagio piece he composed that is featured exclusively on the "Adagio" CD from Baroquecds.com. 

5. ) Concerto a 4 "Madrigalesco" in d minor, RV 129 - Vivaldi

Once again we feature another concerto by Antonio Vivaldi. He composed over 500 concertos. This is certainly one of them, though not as famous as The Four Seasons. It is another track off the "Adagio" CD from the Baroque CDs music website. 

4.) A Morning Raga/An Evening Raga - Ravi Shankar

During his various world tours in the late 1950's and throughout the 1960's Ravi Shankir introduced classical Indian music and his sitar playing to the western world. It was his association with George Harrison of The Beatles that made Shankar the most famous contemporary Indian musician. This CD features two ragas, one for the morning and the other for an evening. If you want to listen to Ravi Shankar play the sitar this is the CD for you. 

3.) Larghetto, from Lute & Harp Concerto Op/6 - Handel

George Frederic Handel is another famous composer of baroque music. He may be better known internationally for his composition, Messiah, a choral masterpiece heard during the Christmas holidays that features the Hallelujah chorus. Handel was also famous for concertos. This one features larghetto, which is a tad slower than the adagio. It is on the "Adagio" CD for plants and gardens

2.) Adagio, from Brandenburg Concerto No. 6, BWV 1051 - J. S. Bach

Bach's Brandenburg concertos, a collection of six instrumental works, are considered the finest in all of the Baroque period. The sixth and final concerto is the one featured with an adagio movement.

1.) Adagio for Strings, op. 11 - Barber 
Instead of the baroque music period we now go to the 20th century for a very famous adagio instrumental piece that has been featured in films, television, video games and the electronic dance music genre, or its sub-genre, trance. Most notably it was prominently played in pivotal scenes in the Vietnam War film Platoon. It is the most recognized adagio instrumental of all. 

SOURCES:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page

http://faculty.weber.edu/molpin/healthclasses/1110/bookchapters/musicchapter.htm

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_are_the_effects_of_music_on_plants

http://www.helium.com/items/975627-how-music-can-help-plant-growth

http://www.baroquecds.com/baroquebanquet.html

http://www.baroquecds.com/507Web.html

http://www.youtube.com/

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dpopular&field-keywords=Indian+sitar&x=0&y=0

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/2807520/top_10_songs_for_plants_and_gardens_pg4.html?cat=32


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 27, 2011)

Sorry but mythbusters would rather they listened to some death metal


----------



## Wolverine97 (Feb 27, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Sorry but mythbusters would rather they listened to some death metal


Got a link for that?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 27, 2011)

It'll be on youtube or whatnot. They did an experiemtn on their roof with different types of music including simply talking in a polite manner or a shouty manner etc. Mythbusters so naturally not the most concrete of experiemnts, but they seemed to find that metal was the choice of preference.


----------



## Serapis (Feb 27, 2011)

I also have a hard time believing this, as plants have no auditory capacity. It's pure myth... I talk to my plants all the time though, but I'm just crazy like that


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 27, 2011)

I think it would be todo with the vibrations if anything.


----------



## Serapis (Feb 27, 2011)

That could be very possible. But to pick out and list the "top 10" best songs for plants? Bogus..



tip top toker said:


> I think it would be todo with the vibrations if anything.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh i don't doubt. Didn't even bother looking into the article, as you say i severely doubt plants have auditory capabilites. I'd have thought it would be based on vibarations making the root mass go a bit nanners. Jiving with the bass.


----------



## incognegro999 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hell yah! I'm going to the car right now and pulling the 15's out and putting em in the grow room, throw on the booty bass cd and get some killer weed


----------



## OldGrowth420 (Feb 27, 2011)

*Serapis, just because you're sore because i burned you in front of a cute lady doesn't mean you can come ruin my threads.
Don't bother arguing with me because no matter what you come up with, i will always one up you. 
It's just my nature. I like you, again i will say this.. But you're starting to bug me a bit. 
If you have some documented research you would like to share on a topic being discussed than please share. 
Otherwise gtfo of my thread. 
Thanks*


----------



## OldGrowth420 (Feb 27, 2011)

*


tip top toker said:



Sorry but mythbusters would rather they listened to some death metal 

Click to expand...


I'm going to have to disagree with the death metal thing, i will check out the video but i know for a fact that negative thoughts, words, and vibrations have a negative effect upon water molecules and in turn any organic matter that contains these molecules. Positive thoughts and vibrations have a PROFOUND positive effect on the growth of plants info can be found here:[video]http://www.naturalnews.tv/v.asp?v=5D4067664921F3EA4B5FD744F9846D5A[/video]*


----------



## OldGrowth420 (Feb 27, 2011)

Serapis said:


> That could be very possible. But to pick out and list the "top 10" best songs for plants? Bogus..


This thread is the result of a laboratory test. 

Go home.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 27, 2011)

OldGrowth420 said:


> *
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to disagree with the death metal thing, i will check out the video but i know for a fact that negative thoughts, words, and vibrations have a negative effect upon water molecules and in turn any organic matter that contains these molecules. Positive thoughts and vibrations have a PROFOUND positive effect on the growth of plants info can be found here:[video]http://www.naturalnews.tv/v.asp?v=5D4067664921F3EA4B5FD744F9846D5A[/video]*


Sorry what. I can't quite recall but i believe they did the voice test as well as the music to ake sure it wasn't the content as opposed to the simple rararbangtrararwackrarrawahoaarrrrrRRRRR kinda death metal sound. alhtough i don't quite recall either but i think they ay have been like most people an associated AC.DC with death metal in some strage way 

Either way i don't believe for a second it has anything todo with what is being played in regard to lyrics etc, but more the //// tip top turns hippy ass bitch /// the forced bass waves and such are actively disrupting and altering the plants life field and it's energy aura, if that's the word haha. It's shakra is all messed the fuck up. Alternatively i could paraphrase that with the plants rock their tits off to unwarranted double bass  

edit: i have psoted this and am so fuck faced i can't even recall all of what was posted but ahve no intention. Total denability!  hahaha


----------



## OldGrowth420 (Feb 27, 2011)

LOL you rule dude. I agree with you 90%. I think that some frequencies bolster the plants life force frequencies, giving the plant more power to grow. But also it has been proven that water molecules with healthy charged chemical structures and organizations have a profound effect on plant growth, and that thoughts and feelings have a significant effect on water molecules. In fact, the only way to restore H2O's chemical structure after having been treated and filtered and then pumped through miles of 90 degree turns to your faucet is to bless it with lots of love. the proof can be seen in the video i posted earlier and it's sources.


----------



## Luger187 (Feb 27, 2011)

OldGrowth420 said:


> *
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to disagree with the death metal thing, i will check out the video but i know for a fact that negative thoughts, words, and vibrations have a negative effect upon water molecules and in turn any organic matter that contains these molecules. Positive thoughts and vibrations have a PROFOUND positive effect on the growth of plants info can be found here:[video]http://www.naturalnews.tv/v.asp?v=5D4067664921F3EA4B5FD744F9846D5A[/video]*





OldGrowth420 said:


> LOL you rule dude. I agree with you 90%. I think that some frequencies bolster the plants life force frequencies, giving the plant more power to grow. But also it has been proven that water molecules with healthy charged chemical structures and organizations have a profound effect on plant growth, and that thoughts and feelings have a significant effect on water molecules. In fact, the only way to restore H2O's chemical structure after having been treated and filtered and then pumped through miles of 90 degree turns to your faucet is to bless it with lots of love. the proof can be seen in the video i posted earlier and it's sources.


that is all BULLSHIT

theres no fuckin way talking nicely to a glass of water will make it "better"

this is like the sungazer thread haha

and about "one-upping" serapis, i HIGHLY doubt u could do that with the kind of "science" u study


----------



## Serapis (Feb 27, 2011)

ROFLMA...... That explains why all the grow shops are selling that VERY CD! And no wonder Jorge Cervantes has switched to Italian classical music.... I've been so stupid....




Feel free to believe what you want, but when you share crazy theories and present them as irrefutable proof, you are going to receive criticisms... Have they actually played the millions of songs that have been written as the centuries clocked on and found the ten best?

Dude, stop and ask yourself a serious question..... WTF?

Mythbusters determined that sound could possibly affect plant growth, but that much further studies were needed, there was NO CONCLUSIVE proof. Not withstanding, to declare that those top 10 songs perform the best is just plain ludicrous.

That is my opinion, to which I'm entitled. the last time I looked, the thread was public.... I've shared my opinion without making direct fun of you or calling you names.... Can you do the same?



OldGrowth420 said:


> This thread is the result of a laboratory test.
> 
> Go home.


----------



## OldGrowth420 (Feb 27, 2011)

All of the rebuttals to both of your arguments have already been stated in the video i posted above. Watch it, and then ask your questions.


----------



## Luger187 (Feb 28, 2011)

OldGrowth420 said:


> All of the rebuttals to both of your arguments have already been stated in the video i posted above. Watch it, and then ask your questions.


lol im not going to waste my time


----------



## OldGrowth420 (Feb 28, 2011)

but you'll waste the time to come in ans spew shit all over my thread? Nothing you had to say was backed up by any evidence.. So if you don't have anything intelligent to contribute, how bout you go find something useful to do with your life.


----------



## Luger187 (Feb 28, 2011)

OldGrowth420 said:


> but you'll waste the time to come in ans spew shit all over my thread? Nothing you had to say was backed up by any evidence.. So if you don't have anything intelligent to contribute, how bout you go find something useful to do with your life.





i dont have to provide ANY evidence. your the one making the claim. im not going to watch an hour long video about some guy talking to water.

and i am doing something useful by refuting your claims

edit: ill add this in again just to show u what your claiming



OldGrowth420 said:


> In fact, the only way to restore H2O's chemical structure after having been treated and filtered and then pumped through miles of 90 degree turns to your faucet is to bless it with lots of love.


----------



## OldGrowth420 (Feb 28, 2011)

Yes, that is exactly what i am saying. 
It's been scientifically proven.
I am aware that it sounds like hippy dippy b.s. but it's true.
All that stuff about chi and electromagnetic fields being emitted my living things? TRUE

It's been scientifically proven, which is more than i can say about macro evolution ( not a debate i want to get into here)

all the proof your short attention span's can handle

http://www.miklagaard.com/beginners-2/

http://www.spiritofmaat.com/archive/aug1/consciouswater.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electromagnetic_absorption_by_water

http://www.aquatechnology.net/electromagneticeffects.html

http://www.our-drinking-water.com/conscious-water-crystals.html

and here's a (shorter) video for those too stoned to read: http://www.disclose.tv/action/viewvideo/29147/Water__The_Great_Mystery_Pt_1_8/


----------



## OldGrowth420 (Feb 28, 2011)

THIS IS WHAT YOU SKEPTICS WANT

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpkfCZPblgg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAvzsjcBtx8





http://www.unitedearth.com.au/watercrystals.html


----------



## Luger187 (Feb 28, 2011)

1. Emoto has a degree in international relations. he also has a certificate for "doctor of alternative medicine". thats not good enough for me

2. i quote - "Mr Emoto took water samples from around the world, slowly froze them, then photographed them with a dark field microscope with photographic capability. As each water crystal is unique, around 90 photos would be taken of the same water source, and the water crystal photo that represented the majority would be chosen."
if it was the words and meaning themselves that produced the outcome, why wasnt every water molecule in that form? if it worked so well, why does he have to take 90 pictures? why does he have to choose a majority?(which is probably something like 60-70%. hardly a definitive outcome)

im too high to continue lol


----------



## OldGrowth420 (Feb 28, 2011)

i don't know the answers to your questions at the moment, but i still think there is alot of information to consider. Also, this guy is not the only person to run tests on this kinda stuff, you should really take the time to watch that really long video i posted earlier, it's got alot more answers in it. I've watched it too many times to watch it again just to bring up points in it to argue with you. Also smoke too much to remember  Thanks for debating with me i will get more info out to you when i'm not practicing my gui-tar.. i'm stoned and nerding out on it right now


----------



## legallyflying (Mar 1, 2011)

At first I thought this would be a funny thread with all kinds of famous ass clown songs listed but ummmm, life force? Frequency of life energy? Wow! Do you work at whole foods cause I think I know you? Or was it the food co-op? 

As someone with a bachelors in wildlife science, minor in botany, and a masters degree in ecology I can tell you that your so called "references" are a joke. Wikipedia? Seriously? You tube? LMFAO. Yes what a fountain of enlightenment and knowledge YouTube is. 

Now excuse me, I'm done poking the kook with dull sticks and I have to go foliar feed my plants; I think their chakras are clogged.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 1, 2011)

Ah youtube, the first resource for finding facts..


----------



## OldGrowth420 (Mar 1, 2011)

hehehe whatever man. your loss.


----------



## OldGrowth420 (Mar 1, 2011)

btw "master degree" my ass. people that educated don't go around flaunting that shi#

chew on this you haters

Kurt Wulrich Nobel Prizewinner 2002

*Kurt Wüthrich, Switzerland*
Kurt Wüthrich (born October 4, 1938> is a Swiss chemist and Nobel laureate.
Born in Aarberg, Switzerland, Wüthrich was educated in chemistry, physics, and mathematics at the University of Berne before pursuing his Ph.D. under the direction of Silvio Fallab at the University of Basel, awarded in 1964. He continued post-doctoral work with Fallab for a short time before leaving to work at the University of California, Berkeley from 1965 to 1967 with Robert E. Connick. That was followed by a stint working with Robert G. Shulman at the Bell Telephone Laboratories in Murray Hill, New Jersey (1967-1969).
Wüthrich returned to Switzerland, to Zurich, in 1969, where he began his career there at the ETH Zurich, rising to Professor of Biophysics by 1980. He currently maintains a laboratory there, although his appointment is at The Scripps Research Institute, in La Jolla, California.
He was awarded part of the Nobel Prize in Chemistry in 2002 for his leadership of ongoing work, begun in the 1970s, on the use of multidimensional nuclear magnetic resonance spectroscopy to study the structure of proteins.

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>[video]http://www.disclose.tv/action/viewvideo/29157/Water__The_Great_Mystery_Pt_7_8/[/video]<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

If a weak electromagnetic field can do that to fish imagine what your body's electromagnetic field can do to tiny plastic water molecules.

Oh but wait, you could see it for yourself if you just watched the award winning documentary i have posted 3 seperate times in this article.


----------



## dan2581 (Mar 1, 2011)

OldGrowth420 said:


> Yes, that is exactly what i am saying.
> It's been scientifically proven.


Its scientifically proven the universe is expanding, but do we know how big it is?

It may be true that plants respond to music, but to what degree or how the process is carried out seems to be cloudy. I think it's interesting, but not a very solid way to improve anything in growing cannabis.


----------



## jakester34 (Mar 1, 2011)

Holy shit let the guy enjoy his thread. I think his intention was for this to be casual light reading but has since been backed into a corner being forced to cite scientific evidence. *Yawn* Go to the comment section of your local online newspaper if you wish to troll for fucksake.


----------



## OldGrowth420 (Mar 2, 2011)

jakester34 said:


> Holy shit let the guy enjoy his thread. I think his intention was for this to be casual light reading but has since been backed into a corner being forced to cite scientific evidence. *Yawn* Go to the comment section of your local online newspaper if you wish to troll for fucksake.


 

Wow thank you. 

One Love


----------



## TokeSmoker420 (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjfLJ5wrlFM&playnext=1&list=PL2CFA9D2F034BBC06


It allhas to do with vibrational frequencies. It helps open up the Stomata for nutrient uptake, therefore faster growth.


This is off the description ...

*"Vibrational Growth - This track is specifically designed to
stimulate plant growth and nutrient absorption. Begin playing this track at sun rise (or during the bloom cycle) and play repeatedly throughout the day for enhanced fractal growth. This track contains UHF ultra-high frequencies, known to stimulate stoma dilation, allowing for the topical application of fertilizers."*


To some it might sound farfetched, but vibrational frequencies effect all living things, including me and you. thats why humans cannot live without music, its not so much the music, but what those certain frequencies cause in your body, that is intangible.


----------



## Wetdog (Mar 2, 2011)

Mine like "Foxy Lady" by the one and only Jimi.

Wet


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 2, 2011)

I can see vibration from sound being similar to a fan blowing on a plant, making it stronger and such,disrupting the cellular activity.How about grabing a big ole vibrator and shoving it into the pot that might work as well, they are ladies right.. lol


----------



## Serapis (Mar 2, 2011)

By those descriptions, music will only help if foliar feeding is done... I still have to laugh at the concept of a top 10 album for plants... it's hillarious..


----------



## Luger187 (Mar 2, 2011)

jakester34 said:


> Holy shit let the guy enjoy his thread. I think his intention was for this to be casual light reading but has since been backed into a corner being forced to cite scientific evidence. *Yawn* Go to the comment section of your local online newspaper if you wish to troll for fucksake.


demanding evidence for rediculous claims is not trolling


----------



## dlively11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Just when you thought you had heard it all lol.... IF vibrations help the plant grow then just stick a fan on your plants or have a motor under your table that vibrates it. Music wont vibrate the plants at all unless very loud and or has certain tempo.


----------



## OldGrowth420 (Mar 2, 2011)

Music has been shown to improve plant growth, so how is it 'hilarious' to study which songs work the best?

Seriously, Serapis.. stay out of my threads and i will stay away from you.

I'm sorry you are unhappy, but don't go shi**ing your negativity on me.

I'm not your outlet

Go buy a blow-up love doll or something.


----------



## jakester34 (Mar 2, 2011)

Luger187 said:


> demanding evidence for rediculous claims is not trolling


Yes yes of course Sir. That is about as meaningful as my need to harass you for failing to spell correctly, LOL. You are nothing more than a miserable twat who can't grow real weight.


----------



## OldGrowth420 (Mar 2, 2011)

*first of all, i would like to say i appreciate you very much guys for havin my back on this one. I won't forget.

but really, we are a COMMUNITY here. We are banding together to further the knowledge of cannabis production for medical and recreational good.

We are pitted against backwards laws and ill informed people all over the world, we are swimming upstream arguing with each other. 

Let's make this a place to come together and discuss things civilly, rather than tearing each other down. Life is hard for everyone. There is no need to continue to make it harder on each other. * *

Plus f**ighting over the internet is like winning the special olympics, even if you get the gold, your still retarded!!! 
*


----------



## eyecandi (Mar 2, 2011)

lol at those thinking 'vibrational frequency' has anything to do with physical plant movement. every atom and molecule 'vibrates' at it's own frequency. things that vibrate have associated resonant frequencies - think of wave-form - light waves .... energy waves .... music waves ..... 

cellular structure & fluid movement can operate more efficiently with the correct resonant frequencies. like most new or fringe science, there will a ton of doubters, but we'll see what comes out over the next few years as more universities do research and the tools become available to better understand exactly what is going on and what does and doesn't help. 

for now, my girls get classical when I'm not there, and classic rock when I am


----------



## secretweapon (Mar 3, 2011)

My girls listen to dubstep and hardstyle 24/7 and they must be loving it!


----------



## sk'mo (Mar 3, 2011)

Video of plant response to music: >here<

Effects on inorganic materials: >here<

There is Science behind this.


----------



## OldGrowth420 (Mar 3, 2011)

LOL i just lost ten thousand of my last brain cells. thank you sk'mo 

Now that i'm a vegetable, it should be easier to communicate to my plants.


----------



## Kush Pu$her (Mar 3, 2011)

Serapis said:


> I also have a hard time believing this, as plants have no auditory capacity. It's pure myth... I talk to my plants all the time though, but I'm just crazy like that


its not all about audio, and how its heard it can be felt and absorbed thru waves and energy its a plant that cant live with out the rays and waves falling out of that light bulb the picture is alot bigger than u must think


----------



## Luger187 (Mar 3, 2011)

jakester34 said:


> Yes yes of course Sir. That is about as meaningful as my need to harass you for failing to spell correctly, LOL. You are nothing more than a miserable twat who can't grow real weight.


it needed to be said because u said i was trolling. i was not. so it was meaningful obviously....
throwing names around will get u nowhere in life


----------



## OldGrowth420 (Apr 12, 2011)

In 1973, a woman named Dorothy Retallack published a small book called The Sound of Music and Plants. Her book detailed experiments that she had been conducting at the Colorado Womans College in Denver using the schools three Biotronic Control Chambers. Mrs. Retallack placed plants in each chamber and speakers through which she played sounds and particular styles of music. She watched the plants and recorded their progress daily. She was astounded at what she discovered.
Her first experiment was to simply play a constant tone. In the first of the three chambers, she played a steady tone continuously for eight hours. In the second, she played the tone for three hours intermittently, and in the third chamber, she played no tone at all. The plants in the first chamber, with the constant tone, died within fourteen days. The plants in the second chamber grew abundantly and were extremely healthy, even more so than the plants in the third chamber. This was a very interesting outcome, very similar to the results that were obtained from experiments performed by the Muzak Corporation in the early 1940s to determine the effect of "background music" on factory workers. When music was played continuously, the workers were more fatigued and less productive, when played for several hours only, several times a day, the workers were more productive, and more alert and attentive than when no music was played.


Dorothy Retallack and Professor Broman working with the plants used in music experiments. For her next experiment, Mrs. Retallack used two chambers (and fresh plants). She placed radios in each chamber. In one chamber, the radio was tuned to a local rock station, and in the other the radio played a station that featured soothing "middle-of-the-road" music. Only three hours of music was played in each chamber. On the fifth day, she began noticing drastic changes. In the chamber with the soothing music, the plants were growing healthily and their stems were starting to bend towards the radio! In the rock chamber, half the plants had small leaves and had grown gangly, while the others were stunted. After two weeks, the plants in the soothing-music chamber were uniform in size, lush and green, and were leaning between 15 and 20 degrees toward the radio. The plants in the rock chamber had grown extremely tall and were drooping, the blooms had faded and the stems were bending away from the radio. On the sixteenth day, all but a few plants in the rock chamber were in the last stages of dying. In the other chamber, the plants were alive, beautiful, and growing abundantly.


"Chaos, pure chaos": plants subjected to Led Zeppelin and Jimi Hendrix didn't survive Mrs. Retallacks next experiment was to create a tape of rock music by Jimi Hendrix, Vanilla Fudge, and Led Zeppelin. Again, the plants turned away from the music. Thinking maybe it was the percussion in the rock music that was causing the plants to lean away from the speakers, she performed an experiment playing a song that was performed on steel drums. The plants in this experiment leaned just slightly away from the speaker; however not as extremely as did the plants in the rock chambers. When she performed the experiment again, this time with the same song played by strings, the plants bent towards the speaker.
Next Mrs. Retallack tried another experiment again using the three chambers. In one chamber she played North Indian classical music performed by sitar and tabla, in another she played Bach organ music, and in the third, no music was played. The plants "liked" the North Indian classical music the best. In both the Bach and sitar chambers, the plants leaned toward the speakers, but he plants in the Indian music chamber leaned toward the speakers the most. 
She went on to experiment with other types of music. The plants showed no reaction at all to country and western music, similarly to those in silent chambers. However, the plants "liked" the jazz that she played them. She tried an experiment using rock in one chamber, and "modern" (dischordant) classical music of negative composers Arnold Schönberg and Anton Webern in another. The plants in the rock chamber leaned 30 to 70 degrees away from the speakers and the plants in the modern classical chamber leaned 10 to 15 degrees away.


----------



## Black Thumb (Apr 12, 2011)

oldgrowth420 almost everything you have been regurgitating is from a book titled The Secret Life of Plants also( Secrets of the soil) everything stated in the book was not accepted by the scientific community and just about everything you have said doesnt hold up to anything we know about chemistry or biology. ( Just like the rest of your links. Where are their citations and how can we exact the same test ? Why are they not showing any of their research?)

And your comment above, post #48 the entire peice is from the book secrets of the soil/ secret life of plants. Just read it! Do you ever ask questions at all? Or do you accept everything written as the truth ? 


OldGrowth420 said:


> very similar to the results that were obtained from experiments performed by the Muzak Corporation in the early 1940s to determine the effect of "background music" on factory workers. When music was played continuously, the workers were more fatigued and less productive, when played for several hours only, several times a day, the workers were more productive, and more alert and attentive than when no music was played.
> .


 Your whole theory of noise isnt working with your articles. For example They state that a constant tone played 14 days to the plants killed them. So in a factory the constant of hum of the machines would do what ? How would that affect other sounds introduced to the workers ? There are so many different health factors to be taken into consideration in that muzak test that it would be torn apart from actual scientists. Diets,Health problems, was the music a distraction and causing them to lose focus? Is that why the study shows less music was more productive ? Ask yourself what was the production with no music at all? What are they basing these tests on ?



This thread could have actually been fruitful but you took it to a psychic voodoo spiritual discussion. The most useful peice of information in this entire thread was myhthbusters Season 2, Episode 7 "exploding house".

Have fun, I cant stay in this discussion.


----------



## DanMan420 (Jun 7, 2011)

My bad BITCH'ez only listen to CLASSIC ROCK. AND they fucking love it.

TAKE THAT.


----------



## rollinronan (Jun 8, 2011)

heres something that holds up scientifically
(this may have been mentioned before)
when music is played the vibrations (particularly the louder and lower frequency (bass) noises) shake the plant causing microfractures throught the plant, these then heal over when the music stops or reduces intensity and make the plant stronger similar to the way wind affects them but on a smaller scale.

what ye think?


----------



## BonedOutDino420 (Jun 26, 2011)

i have classical radio on all day, i don't really care if it helps or not. Its all about the good vibes the music gives. I feel it mellows out my ladies. I know i sound like a hippy, whatever, but i wanna do all i can to make my babies happy!!!!

Old Growth 420: don't let these haters bring you down man, just cause its not accepted now doesn't mean it never will be. In all honesty its doesn't sound too far fetched if you believe the big bang theory, if you can believe that, you can believe this, and don't tell me its proven, cause we have no fucken idea how the universe formed, the theories are just accepted somewhat. There are unknown forces at work all the time, just cause we cannot feel,hear,taste, etc.. doesn't mean they do not exist. 

like i said, i do Not know how this affects my plants, i just know its gives me good vibes/thoughts, so why not pass it along to your ladies. After all we do want to mellow out when we smoke.


----------



## BonedOutDino420 (Jun 26, 2011)

haha didnt realize this was my first post, whats up Rollitup!!!!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 26, 2011)

Rachmoninoff piano concerto number 3
My plants just love it


----------



## Phlange (Jun 26, 2011)

I read about these studies with plants while I studied music composition
in college.
As for the "mythbusters" comment above: let's get it straight...
a scientific study is conducted by DOCTORS and PROFESSORS, while
the TV Show Mythbusters is a 50-yr-old clown who blows up cars on
tv for the entertainment of, well, YOU lol.

I knew a Brandenburg Concerto would have to be in there as
they are among the most beautiful pieces ever written.
The actual study was performed using Mozart, and the tomato
plants who were exposed to Mozart grew to twice the height
and produced more abundant fruit than the other plants.

I love this post.


----------



## fishwhistle (Jun 26, 2011)

At least play music written by a stoner!


----------



## Russ Hook (May 19, 2016)

OldGrowth420 said:


> *
> 
> I'm going to have to disagree with the death metal thing, i will check out the video but i know for a fact that negative thoughts, words, and vibrations have a negative effect upon water molecules and in turn any organic matter that contains these molecules. Positive thoughts and vibrations have a PROFOUND positive effect on the growth of plants info can be found here:[video]http://www.naturalnews.tv/v.asp?v=5D4067664921F3EA4B5FD744F9846D5A[/video]*


U R right on with your perceptions! Only IDIOTS and or SATANIC COWARDS/PUNKS/FAGGOTS listen to that 'metal' shit. Satan's kids rule the Earth ATM b/c most 'good' people prefer to do NOTHING when they see evil perpetrated. I have done a test on blessing water and the taste and texture did change. I noticed the texture change more than the taste. I have been practicing what I learned from a Shaman (Excelex) about blessing water since around year 2000. I never get sick, nor do my pets or plants since 1986 b/c I am vegan. Excelex sold me a water restructurer, and I use it for all my water since 2000.I have also learned about conscious water from Dr. Emoto thru the years. He is dead now. I don't do drugs so I am in the wrong place here. I just wanted to back you up and let you know you are not the only one who is CONSCIOUS about water. Cheers...


----------



## Russ Hook (May 19, 2016)

Phlange said:


> I read about these studies with plants while I studied music composition
> in college.
> As for the "mythbusters" comment above: let's get it straight...
> a scientific study is conducted by DOCTORS and PROFESSORS, while
> ...


Thanx for that. I just ran 2 speakers outside by my garden. I have about 70 tomato plants and other ones too. I am currently researching music and plant growth (again) about 15 yrs ago I set up speakers where I lived in Kelowna. I played classical music, but a neighbor called the cops on me. He was your typical Joe Six Pack IDIOT. This is why I moved to a rural setting, and will NEVER live in a city again. Way too many IDIOTS there.


----------



## Russ Hook (May 19, 2016)

eyecandi said:


> lol at those thinking 'vibrational frequency' has anything to do with physical plant movement. every atom and molecule 'vibrates' at it's own frequency. things that vibrate have associated resonant frequencies - think of wave-form - light waves .... energy waves .... music waves .....
> 
> cellular structure & fluid movement can operate more efficiently with the correct resonant frequencies. like most new or fringe science, there will a ton of doubters, but we'll see what comes out over the next few years as more universities do research and the tools become available to better understand exactly what is going on and what does and doesn't help.
> 
> for now, my girls get classical when I'm not there, and classic rock when I am


Like I said earlier, I am at the WRONG place here. Too many USELESS DOPERS who know ZILCH about anything important. Y'all been edJEWcated and it shows. Universities are MIND CONtrol centers for the JWODOR. I have researched MK Ultra and it's spinoffs for 25 yrs. They use MIC and universities to program their victims. Doing drugs and alcohol opens the door for DEMON possession. A lot of you welcome that too.


----------



## Russ Hook (May 19, 2016)

rollinronan said:


> heres something that holds up scientifically
> (this may have been mentioned before)
> when music is played the vibrations (particularly the louder and lower frequency (bass) noises) shake the plant causing microfractures throught the plant, these then heal over when the music stops or reduces intensity and make the plant stronger similar to the way wind affects them but on a smaller scale.
> 
> what ye think?


 That's a good theory, but everything is energy and positive loving energy has been clinically proven to improve (RESTRUCTURE) water. Humans and plants consist mainly of water. Luckily I haven't been edJEWcated. I have grade 9, the 3 Rs, then I dropped out. I am LIGHT YEARS ahead of the toxic herd b/c I have CONSCIOUSNESS. Most edJEWcated sheeple are one dimensional linear thiMkers. (; Most 'science' is designed to dumb us down and LIMIT human potential. Einstein was a MORONIC Plagiarist, and Freud was a FRAUD too. Connecting to "ALL THAT IS" gives us an edge on the rest of the SLAVES.


----------



## Kevin the Great (May 20, 2016)

I am currently conducting experiments with silent and zen/meditation music that is played for 2 hours twice a day. An hour before and after lights on/off.
Using "Grapefruit Diesel" as my test subjects, each plant was mainlined out to 16 tops before being placed in separate, 3 square foot cabinets. Exact same soil, water, light intensity and duration. The only difference between the 2 is the music playing.
Still going to be at least 2 weeks before I can get a dry weight and then I'll swap which one has the music to dispell any other factors and hopefully get repeatable data.
Right now, the music played plants do seem to have substantially fatter buds and the pistils are not changing as quickly as on the silent plant.


----------



## pookat (May 20, 2016)

Russ Hook said:


> I am LIGHT YEARS ahead of the toxic herd b/c I have CONSCIOUSNESS


I heard you last month.
Pulsed light has the same effect as sound just at a different harmonic, combined, the two can be really good, the internal harmonics generated by the violin are very good too, its the higher pitches.


Kevin the Great said:


> I am currently conducting experiments with silent and zen/meditation music


The single tone like from a Tibetan Singing Bowl (which provides its own Octaves) although the amplitude changes, creates harmonics with amazing benefts for people and plants,
i enjoyed using my bowl with for plant stimulation experiments......keep it up Kevin the Great.....for it shall be said......Great the Kevin is.
ya can't beat the beat man..Go with IT
It's Far out and Cosmic Bro...really


----------



## Russ Hook (May 20, 2016)

pookat said:


> I heard you last month.
> Pulsed light has the same effect as sound just at a different harmonic, combined, the two can be really good, the internal harmonics generated by the violin are very good too, its the higher pitches.
> 
> The single tone like from a Tibetan Singing Bowl (which provides its own Octaves) although the amplitude changes, creates harmonics with amazing benefts for people and plants,
> ...


Yeah! FARm OUT man!!!


----------



## pookat (May 20, 2016)

How ya doin'??
Not often you meet another traveller....its Nice being free....


----------



## Budley Doright (May 22, 2016)

Russ Hook said:


> U R right on with your perceptions! Only IDIOTS and or SATANIC COWARDS/PUNKS/FAGGOTS listen to that 'metal' shit. Satan's kids rule the Earth ATM b/c most 'good' people prefer to do NOTHING when they see evil perpetrated. I have done a test on blessing water and the taste and texture did change. I noticed the texture change more than the taste. I have been practicing what I learned from a Shaman (Excelex) about blessing water since around year 2000. I never get sick, nor do my pets or plants since 1986 b/c I am vegan. Excelex sold me a water restructurer, and I use it for all my water since 2000.I have also learned about conscious water from Dr. Emoto thru the years. He is dead now. I don't do drugs so I am in the wrong place here. I just wanted to back you up and let you know you are not the only one who is CONSCIOUS about water. Cheers...


Namaste brother!!!


----------



## Budley Doright (May 22, 2016)

So my parents were right then. It was Black Sabbath that ruined me. Damn you Ozzy!!!!


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 22, 2016)

I play Led Zepplin IV when I'm making them bump uglies!


----------



## Budley Doright (May 22, 2016)

Russ Hook said:


> You are DISCONNECTED from ALL THAT IS. (religious IDIOTS call it God.)That is why you continue to FAIL at life, just like 99.9% of the 2-legged POS CARNISTS.


Ok yes I'm a failure ..... . I'll just sit here in my little hobble contemplating how I could have done better ...... The hobble's view FYI


----------



## Budley Doright (May 22, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> What's wrong buddy, your bed in moms basement in the way of you getting to grow under shop lights?


Pretty sure he sleeps with Mom


----------



## Budley Doright (May 23, 2016)

Well now my post make no sense, he's been vaporized .


----------



## Just fooling (Jun 5, 2016)

Mine listen to the grateful dead. They go crazy for , dancing and shit. Once I started playing the dead for my plants yields went up well over 1000% and beyond. They prefer something from 72-74'. But some 80s doesn't hurt much they just don't respond to pig pens voice I can see them cringe.

I tried gangster rap but they got all lazy and tried to go to the dss office as they decided not to work anymore.

Another thing my plants do well with is a good laser light show and a crystal ball. We started dance parties with the plants and fed them a few rolls and boy... Nothing but fire.

In all honesty I have heard music makes your plants grow. Something about harmonics. Having fans blasting on them I'm pretty sure is going to negate any harmonic effect unless you have that radio cranking really high.


----------



## Just fooling (Jun 5, 2016)

I'm to lazy to read every response but they sell some type of product that is supposed to sent harmonic vibrations and help your plants. Never heard of anyone but the seller use one. Seller says yield go up 75% or some bullhockey. It cost a grand or two.

With that cash I'd invest in products that are proven to work. Without birds singing maybe trees wouldn't grow?

With a rifle harmonics will effect your accuracy. Free floating the barrel will allow better vibrations. And your bullet will fly better. The amount is almost non-existent unless you are a marksmen you wouldn't notice any difference. I suspect the plant harmonics to be the very same.


----------



## shadow22 (Jun 10, 2016)

My plants just likes to chill and grow, peacefully like mothernature intended lol


----------



## Howhiareu (Feb 13, 2019)

Serapis said:


> I also have a hard time believing this, as plants have no auditory capacity. It's pure myth... I talk to my plants all the time though, but I'm just crazy like that


Uhhh… they don't hear like you, but sound is vibration, plants can detect vibration. vibration physically affects things, wet soil is a great conductor of sound vibrations - the soil is subtly disturbed. Your scope of what it takes to "hear" is too narrow. Deaf people can feel music, why wouldn't plants?


----------



## Joint Monster (Feb 13, 2019)

Luger187 said:


> that is all BULLSHIT
> 
> theres no fuckin way talking nicely to a glass of water will make it "better"
> 
> ...


Supposedly, it's a thing. Whether it is proven, or believed true or not is another debate.

https://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&ei=tYpkXMz1LoeKtQWAzb3ADg&q=water+memory&oq=water+memory&gs_l=psy-ab.3..0i67j0l9.2695.3913..3997...0.0..1.457.2514.0j6j3j1j1......0....1..gws-wiz.......35i39j0i131j0i20i263.IfPtWeUOGHE

But I mean, why else is "Holy Water" Holy, or in other cultures Blessed Water, Or Water that is "Prayed" Over, etc. Idk. Just a thought.


----------



## Renfro (Feb 13, 2019)

My plants couldn't hear music over all the fans lol my scrubbers make a lot of noise.


----------



## Joint Monster (Feb 13, 2019)

Renfro said:


> My plants couldn't hear music over all the fans lol my scrubbers make a lot of noise.


you need MORE BASS!


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 19, 2019)

Howhiareu said:


> Uhhh… they don't hear like you, but sound is vibration, plants can detect vibration. vibration physically affects things, wet soil is a great conductor of sound vibrations - the soil is subtly disturbed. Your scope of what it takes to "hear" is too narrow. Deaf people can feel music, why wouldn't plants?


Deaf people and plants perfect comparison. Of course if deaf people feel vibration plants do. Do the deaf have to stand in wet soil to feel them though? That would suck you might be better off teaching plants sign language, I mean if the deaf can learn it right?
Ahhh the person you're replying to hasn't posted in about ahhh 7 years. I guess he'll never know how far the science of vibration physically affecting things has come.


----------



## hotrodharley (Feb 21, 2019)

"If you really want the best blooms, you should blast them with heavy metal music. 

That’s the unlikely finding of a study by horticultural students who tested the effects of music on plants."

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2311386/Study-Plants-listened-Black-Sabbath-best-flowers-listened-Cliff-Richard-died.html


----------



## Grow24/7 (Feb 27, 2019)

when I first introduce a male plants to my girls. during breeding projects I will play sledge hammer by peter Gabriel. extremely loud.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 8, 2019)

*10 ft Ganja Plant*. Absolutely incredible reggae band. Will become a favorite of yours if you even remotely like jah vibes


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 9, 2019)

Didnt the Mythbusters try that one, and discovered that hardcore metal was best...


----------



## dstroy (Apr 9, 2019)

This is for yeast.

As you can see, lower frequencies have a greater effect.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 9, 2019)

My plants love music. Especially this song.


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 9, 2019)

> My plants love music. Especially this song.


How do you know mate


----------

